# conspiracy theorists



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I had the "pleasure" to be invited to a debate on "chemtrails" on facebook.

Well this opened my eyes.........to how crazy some people actually are 

If you havent heard about this its the idea that we are being poisoned, for whatever reason by our governments by "crop dusting" us using commercial airlines. The "chemtrails" they leave behind, thats vapour trails from the engine to the unlearned amongst us are laced with aluminium silver bromine and other nastys. And its been going on since the 80s

Apparently this is causing all sorts of cancers and health issues in a bid to reduce our population on earth to a managable 500million people. Its also to "dumb us down into docile sheep" so we can be easily manipulated.

I put the simple notion that if we are being poisoned like this why are we living longer then ever and the worlds population is growing exponentially, the answer I was given is that im a brainwashed fool and asleep, they are awake and we are not living longer but massively shorter and the government is doctoring the figures to decieve us. One particlular loon pointed out that noah ( yes the guy that fitted 2 of every species in the world onto a boat the size of the isle of man ferry) lived "into his thousands" thus proving our meer lifespan of tens of decades is a result of us being poisoned.

Well. It got crazier.

The "debate" moved onto hiden history were more advanced civilisations than us existed hundereds of years ago but were wiped from history by governments (no reasons were offerd as to why)

One theory put forward was that central scotland was north Africa (literally) it aprently drifted away from africa when the contenants split, yea continatlal drift this is true, it happened 100s of millions of years ago I hear you say..... But no this happed recently and explains why we have bagpipes and kilts in scotland.... yep they drifted over with scotland from Africa[smiley=book2.gif]

Well after getting called an idiot for not believeing them for the umpteenth time I gracefully agreed to disagree and left.... I think I might actualy have lost a few braincells. :lol:

Dont forget your gasmasks and tin foil hats folks.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

<<<<< I've got my gas mask at the ready!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

*NUTTERS!!!*


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

OMG its true,

I just got photographic proof of a ufo outside the shop. Literally just took this 20 seconds ago. No doctoring this photo.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

So THAT'S why mums go to Iceland...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The best chem trail theories are the ones involving 'sylphs' and 'orgone generators'. A favourite of mine is this 9 page photo essay documenting a battle between sylphs and chem trails in Orange County Ca. The carefully annotated photographs of clouds absolutely kill it:

http://educate-yourself.org/cn/sylphsvc ... ay05.shtml



> All told, I took 92 digital pictures, every one of them a testimonial to the ongoing chemtrail genocide agenda and the betrayal of its own citizens by a treacherous government under the lock down control of global corporate satanists.


Weapons grade mental.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> So THAT'S why mums go to Iceland...


Oh yea, thays right, we are also being poisoned with prosessed foods, iceland, tesco, asda, all in on it, adding chemicals to dumb us down by instruction of the government, forgot about that one.

Now I know tesco value lasagne will slowley kill you, but never knew the torys were behind it :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> The best chem trail theories are the ones involving 'sylphs' and 'orgone generators'. A favourite of mine is this 9 page photo essay documenting a battle between sylphs and chem trails in Orange County Ca. The carefully annotated photographs of clouds absolutely kill it:
> 
> http://educate-yourself.org/cn/sylphsvc ... ay05.shtml
> 
> ...


Yep thats them spandy, the level of bonkers was off the scale.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

The other one that came up was the worlds trade centers conspiracys. And how wtc7 must uave been deliberatly blown up because it fell over with no planes crashing into it.

Or maybe it was because a huge bit of skyscraper fell on it and it was on fire for seven hours :roll:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm not a conpiracy theorist, especially of this crazy nature, but after reading Chomsky's 'Manufacturing consent', I dont take at face value crap that is on the news and media.

But, being poisoned by airplanes is frigging hilarious :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

nilanth said:


> I'm not a conpiracy theorist, especially of this crazy nature, but after reading Chomsky's 'Manufacturing consent', I dont take at face value crap that is on the news and media.
> 
> But, being poisoned by airplanes is frigging hilarious :lol:


Same, media is bent and corrupted. This is common knowledge.

One of my arguments to the wtc7 building was... why the elabourate and fundamentally different plan to demolish a building, must have took months of planning and weeks to wire the place with explosives, then hundreds if not thousands of workers would have to be in on it, and comfortable at the fact they are part of a plan to mass murder 1000s of people, then the m3dia would need to be gagged and in on it as aparently the news feeds were pre scripted.

Wouldnt it just be easier to fly a plane into that one too?


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

I've resigned myself to that fact that I will never know the truth. 

But as you said some thories are just plain and utter nonsense. At least, come up with one that has some credibilty.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love stuff like this  the x-files was amazing! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Con trails - all perfectly natural:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

brittan said:


> Con trails - all perfectly natural:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## DENO 905 (Mar 29, 2014)

Worked with someone who was into this, told me loads but forgotten most of them.

Here's the ones I can remember

The moon is hollow and a alien spaceship
The queen is a alien
The matrix is true and we are in it
Aliens are in control of earth
Stars aren't stars but spaceships
Aliens live amongst us


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

DENO 905 said:


> Worked with someone who was into this, told me loads but forgotten most of them.
> 
> Here's the ones I can remember
> 
> ...


----------



## DENO 905 (Mar 29, 2014)

No idea just passing it on


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

The matrix idea is a good one and has been discussed seriously by respected scientists.

The idea was stemmed from time travel where in the future mankind may get round the problem of traveling back in time by creating a virtual reality simulation of the past, which a user could enter and travel to any period programmed into the simulation.

Now, if the technology existed to create free thinking artificial intelegence it wouldn't be unresonable to think that advanced humans would program free thinking characters and creatures into the simulation to make it as realistic as possable.

Now in our future we would all want one of these, right? A "past simulator" in every home, billions of indipendant simulations running, us the artificial characters in them oblivious to this, going about our daily lives oblivious.

Now of there are billions of these simulations the chances of this world being the real one are billions to one.....

Like skeee said, how would we know? 

Christ im sounding like nutter now......... off to get my tin foil hat on :lol:


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

My cousin is a raving conspiracy theorist. 
The illuminati are to blame for eveything from climate change, 9/11 to the extinction of dinosaurs....you get the idea.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Azreal said:


> My cousin is a raving conspiracy theorist.
> The illuminati are to blame for eveything from climate change, 9/11 to the extinction of dinosaurs....you get the idea.


And there was me thinking Clarkson was to blame for everything..


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Azreal said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin is a raving conspiracy theorist.
> ...


Amongst others :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Most conspiracies really annoy me, not because they're clearly bonkers but because of the disrespect they show.
Some are harmless but things like 9-11 and 7-7 really grate me as I know people that were directly effected by both. Each to their own and all that but it's still incredibly irritating. I know a chap that swears blind that a missile hit the pentagon, comes up with all manner of hackeyed "proof". Takes the ramblings of wild eyed people that believe we're ruled by aliens over the hundreds of eye witnesses that were caught in traffic and actually saw the plane.
I can't discuss it with him anymore as I want to slap him.

Been reading everything I can about John Titor lately. If you haven't had a look I'd really suggest you do. Unprovable pissery, obviously, but the eloquence,construction and conviction are admirable.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe this site is a fake set up by the government and only half of the users are real, the other posts are all by minions at GCHQ - Tracking down people who moan about postmen, the police, Audi etc


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Maybe this site is a fake set up by the government and only half of the users are real, the other posts are all by minions at GCHQ - Tracking down people who moan about postmen, the police, Audi etc


He's onto us.
Go, go, go.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I worked with someone who believed that the Royal family and others in the illuminata where alien shape shifters and had to be fed a constant stream of live babies.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

have you seen a video on youtube about one of the shape shifters who works for the presidents secret service......weird stuff but I'm totally buying it lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> have you seen a video on youtube about one of the shape shifters who works for the presidents secret service......weird stuff but I'm totally buying it lol
> 
> J
> xx


Well you seen it on 'tinternet, must be true!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Blind belief is a disease of the mind. It gives followers a feeling of self importance as they think they know more than us. They counter any attempt to prove them wrong with the obscure and bizarre or repeated statements of faith. Their mind is closed to the logic of reality and peer review. They praise other followers and attack non believers. If you are not in the clique they will attack you. They would rather believe what suits them, no matter if it makes no logical sense in the real world. Faith denies proof and prevents the progress of understanding. There has been a lot of it through history and sometimes with a considerable following and sadly even today despite improved communication.

Then there is this one. A man, Viktor S. Grebennikov, makes a levitation platform from bee honeycombs. He has a website to his memory. Well worth a look for the convincing pictures:

http://www.rexresearch.com/grebenn/grebenn.htm

Some of his disciples perhaps?






A peer review:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

just when i thought it couldn't get any worse I got invited on fb to a discussion about "concave earth theory"

basically the world in inside out like a hollow ball, nothing exists outside it and when whole universe is contained within it, the moon is only a few hundred miles away above a glass sky. planets are just as far away but even smaller, Saturn for eg is about 50 feet across. the sun is cold and also the same size as the moon and only provides light.

it gets better. the galaxy's we see in the sky are sealed up drains where the water for the "great flood" came from, (im guessing Noahs ark here) and at the centre of it all... a great pyramid.

This fella seems to know his stuff on the matter (he actually believes he is god) :lol: :lol:

i lasted 15 minuets on his facebook page before he blocked me. kinda cool God kicked me off his facebook page, eh? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

enjoy.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Before he blocked would have liked to have seen your straight to the point replies just class made my day HE BLOCKED ME classic


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> Before he blocked would have liked to have seen your straight to the point replies just class made my day HE BLOCKED ME classic


what?

i actually asked him how is it possible to have gravity on this "model" surely the same force that keeps me firmly on the ground would cause the sky to fall in on us, also pointed out that issac newton himself was a famous rubbisher of this theory.

i then said something about "my best mate" who was othe one who invited me to the page (his brother is one of th nutters that believes this crap) and he called me gay... I asked him if he hated gays and he replayed yes....
I then asked him how old he thought the earth was and he said it "its as old as your mom"

bout then he blocked me...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Apparently the people of Scotland did vote Yes, but Westminster fixed the count to keep them in the union...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Apparently the people of Scotland did vote Yes, but Westminster fixed the count to keep them in the union...


2 trolls in 10 minuets , not bad for one of my posts :roll:

to answer that...I dont believe that for a second, people voted no I accept that democratic result, I dont however accept all the dirty tricks used to get them to vote no.

but back to inside out sky's


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Before he blocked would have liked to have seen your straight to the point replies just class made my day HE BLOCKED ME classic
> ...


Not mocking you,it just shows how defensive and crazy they are. I wonder what he thought of Freemasons ( I'm not one )


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > blackpoolfc said:
> ...


sorry misunderstood you.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the people of Scotland did vote Yes, but Westminster fixed the count to keep them in the union...
> ...


this is the kind of crap we got bombarded with in the last few days,






the bbc are supposed to be impartial and they* knew full well that "devo max" was what the overwhelming majority wanted*, it was an option originally put forward by Alex Salmond and was broadly "everything but defence and foreign policy".

David Cameron INSISTED it was removed from the ballot paper, polls showed over 80% of scots backed it with a 50/50 split between full independence and keeping the status quo.

so here they are telling millions of Scots_* a NO vote was the devo max they originally wanted*_ when CLEARLY we were never going to get it given it was a "red line issue" for Cameron during the negotiations over the referendum.

read this through tell me what you think,,,

http://ponsonbypost.com/index.php/comme ... referendum


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> just when i thought it couldn't get any worse I got invited on fb to a discussion about "concave earth theory"
> 
> basically the world in inside out like a hollow ball, nothing exists outside it and when whole universe is contained within it, the moon is only a few hundred miles away above a glass sky. planets are just as far away but even smaller, Saturn for eg is about 50 feet across. the sun is cold and also the same size as the moon and only provides light.
> 
> ...


Oh my Steven Christ, I managed 7 minutes of that rambling. :-|

But we better believe him before it's too late and all the ice falls down [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

TomBorehamUK said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > just when i thought it couldn't get any worse I got invited on fb to a discussion about "concave earth theory"
> ...


apparently im on his "bad list" now....


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the people of Scotland did vote Yes, but Westminster fixed the count to keep them in the union...
> ...


Come on Brian, only having a laugh.., lighten up mate.

on the plus side over the vote at least the poor woman with Ebola symptoms could come down to London for treatment on the (English) NHS.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Concave earth is superb. Same people usually go on aboot the moon being the same.

Ebola - Same paranoid chap I know swears blind it's a weaponised virus and the various shadowy organisations are behind it all. His argument:

You don;t hear much about it anymore. This is a man who reads the sun and listens to Radio one (nowt wrong with them, just not the most in depth news resources). Pointed out how much coverage it's been getting in other media (despite how I appear I tend to read the Guardian and listen to Radio 4) and his argument hinged on me being part of the problem. 
he's implied I'm a shill on more than one occassion, can't say I've ever argued that i'm not.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't want to show my ignorance and i can't be bothered to get the dictionary out,but what is a shill


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

brian1978 said:


>


Good grief Brian! That's time I'll not get back. So he was smoking (he says a cigarette) and then sees a man with a parsnip for a nose who paralysed him, opened a far off door and had a pet dinosaur outside. Something similar happened when he was five. He found a book with a picture of someone with a similar nose going on about Atlantis. He believes in God and the bible which speaks of fiery darts and swords that face all ways so that proves other dimensions exist and to prove his credibility he trumps all disbelief saying - if anyone can prove him wrong he'll give them his jeep. Well there's a credible witness and a logical thinker :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


not that we would have been independent at the moment anyway, (again 26th march 2016 was the actual date) im sure if we had voted yes we would built our own specialised disease treatment units in time, or maybe had an agreement to share them the way northern and southern Ireland do with hospitals.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> Don't want to show my ignorance and i can't be bothered to get the dictionary out,but what is a shill


its a plant or a stooge


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

What mr b said.
It's generally someone planted to try and throw people off the scent. Sometimes they'll throw other theories out to try and divert attention.
Apparently my speciality is knowing people since primary school and talking facts.
Despite my background, despite everything I've ever done, it's a possibility that My sole purpose to divert attention to the fact that (insert whatever here).


----------

